# NW TTOC Visit - Classic Car Spectacular 02/06/13



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I am trying to put together a NW TTOC visit to the Classics Car Spectacular on Sunday 2nd June at Tatton Park in Cheshire, suggest it would be good to meet at 1o.15 locally to the Park, visit the Classic Car Spectacular and have food, picnic etc.

http://www.cheshireautopromotions.co.uk ... advert.jpg

If you are interested in this please reply and I will finalise details soon.

Entrance is £7.50 per person and £5 per car which is good value

Names confirmed:

Phil and Miley
Karen
Scott
Shane plus 1
Steve (maybe)
Mark


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Are you thinking of a stand or just a run down?
When I've been in the past, it's been long queues at that time of day.
Steve


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Steve,

Just a run down, probably be too late to get stand organised, I put 11.00 as a guide we can go earlier, thought I would seek views now before it gets too close, PM me please with how the day went last time would appreciate feedback.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Phil

Sounds good, we should be able to make it to this. 

Karen & Scott


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Karen and Scott,

Will add you to the list.

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's right on my door step in the NM area Phil so I might walk there :wink:

[ps, not sure ,,,, might have my grandson here]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Dani,

Thought it might appeal to you, great day out and we may even get some sun, hope all goes well with the new arrival, see you soon

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Audiphil said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Thought it might appeal to you, great day out and we may even get some sun, hope all goes well with the new arrival, see you soon
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil 

My little grandson won't be a new arrival since he will be 4 in July. I see if he want to "go fishing" in my garden pond


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Phil

Have you had any thoughts about where to meet up etc for the show? Let's hope we have some good weather for a change as this week has been abismal, I'm looking forward to a picnic 8)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Karen,

I will have a look for a meeting place near to the M6 and Chester Road and post out more details on the thread and by email over the weekend, I currently have only 6 of us in three cars would appreciate replies please

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I will have a look for a meeting place near to the M6 and Chester Road and post out more details on the thread and by email over the weekend, I currently have only 6 of us in three cars would appreciate replies please
> 
> ...


Hi Phil

Did you manage to have a look for a meeting place for next Sunday? I hope the weather will be like it is today [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The meeting point on Sunday 2nd June at 10.15 will be:

The Little Chef (Knutsford)
A556
Knutsford
United Kingdom
WA16 0PP
01565 755049

http://www.littlechef.co.uk/findalittlechef

The location is a couple of hundred yards from M6 junction 19, where the are amenities and good coffee, planning to leave at 10.30 to 10.45.

Will look forward to seeing you all there.

Phil


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I might make this - off work for a change - but having a big night out the previous evening. I'll let you know on the morning.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mark,

Would be good to see you, I will PM you my mobile in case the night before is a lively one.

Speak soon.

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update Phil, see you on Sunday morning.

Hope you can make it Mark, hangover depending!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The weather forecast is showing 14 degrees and Sunshine, anymore takers for this event


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I may be free in the morning and if so I will meet you at the meeting point.
Steve


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve,

Nice one look forward to seeing you at 10.15 in the sunshine


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have a great time all


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Dani, see you soon


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Latest weather forecast is sunshine and 16 degrees, car cleaned and looking forward to a great day


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Latest weather forecast is sunshine and 16 degrees, car cleaned and looking forward to a great day


See you all in a couple of hours - also with a clean car!!! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be making it - no time to clean the car though. But it doesn't look too bad. See you later.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mark,

Great news see you later


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed today, good to see you all and the great show of cars


----------

